# Prairie Primer



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried this before? I think we are going to do it with my son and daughter. I'm looking for the books that go along with it. Will write a list later, after dinner. Also looking for the prairie girl costume size 10-12 and 5-6, so we can do the Laura Days in September. 

Looking for Laura Ingalls Wilder Songbook
and Laura Ingalls Wilder Country and some others. If you want to sell can you p.m. me?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We did this for a few years when the kids were young. My son was 9 and 10, since it was a "girls" book we did 2-3 books at the beginning of each year for two years. We then went to a different unit study for the remainder of the year (we never finished PP as DS "outgrew" his interest in the books). They always wanted to continue, but I was afraid I would burn him out on the books. It was also a way for us to keep a connection to the US, we were living in Europe at the time.

I'm thinking of doing it again in 2012 with DD as she was only 4 & 5 before so sh didn get as much out of it...although she loved to bonnets we made.... she will be 9/10 in 2012, and I think she will enjoy doing it again.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive never heard of this. Is there a link I can check it out?

Thanks!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

you can find it cheaper on e-bay and such, but here's a link to the publisher.

http://www.cadroncreek.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Pioneer_001


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

We used it last year for my 2 of my girls. My oldest loved it as she is very hands on and liked all the activities.

Here is a blog I found that follows one family year of schooling while using the book. It had a lot of great links to a lot of the studies used in the primer.

http://welovetheprairieprimer.blogspot.com/

I wouldn't do it again for a whole year, but I did like Ohio Dreamers Idea of using it for just a few books at the beginning of the year. Maybe I will do that with the other kids when they are ready for it or do a few books in the summer.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We're going to do this with a bunch of other families this coming school year. We'll all read the books at home and then get together for crafts, songs, scripture recitation, and other adventures that go along with the books. I don't know if our 9-year-old son is looking forward to it, but I sure am!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Mrs. Jo said:


> Has anyone tried this before? I think we are going to do it with my son and daughter. I'm looking for the books that go along with it. Will write a list later, after dinner. Also looking for the prairie girl costume size 10-12 and 5-6, so we can do the Laura Days in September.
> 
> Looking for Laura Ingalls Wilder Songbook
> and Laura Ingalls Wilder Country and some others. If you want to sell can you p.m. me?


You can call your local book dealer to buy them or get them from Christian Book Distributors. Get the Little House Recipe book too, you will love it. I didn't feel the craft book is worth the price, but song book and tape and the cookbook are awesome.
As far as the other books that go with the unit study, use the library. There are dozens of books on bears, wolves, trains, etc. You will need the Primer and the Little House books, but other than that you don't have to spend a lot of money for it. 

I loved the Primer. I don't know anyone that has used it who didn't love it. And Garden of Praise has a lot of things to do with the first book too.
http://gardenofpraise.com/lesson9.htm

One more link--

http://gardenofpraise.com/ibdingalls.htm


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, I've already got the craft book and the recipe book. We are huge fans and have had them for a long time. 
I just ordered the song book- but I wonder how necessary is the Country book??
There's a lot of recommended books to read along with the series, and I think I'm going to be getting some of those. Books on tracking, plants, etc. I'm just looking on amazon right now for used copies.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

This is what I finally ordered:

Laura Ingalls Wilder Songbook
Laura Ingalls Wilder Country
Tracking and the Art of Seeing
Knee High Nature Fall
The Biography of a Grizzly
All About Wool
Lewis and Clark, Explorer's of the American West

Plus I ordered a few fun books for the school shelf this year.

Swallows and Amazons
The Eagle of the Ninth Chronicles 
Becky Flanders, Frontier Warrior
and 1776 (for me)

We went ahead and found some costumes on ebay! Yeah for auctions!

I love Amazon used books although it can be cheaper to get a brand new book with amazon prime. 

I still need to find some craft kits like the cornhusk dolls, or leather pouches, and perhaps a patchwork kit. My dd has recently been crafting and might enjoy a sewing project.


----------

